# Haunted Busts (papier mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Haunted Busts were created for the March entry of The Mad Lab Contest.

The contest required the construction of a Halloween props using CD cases or as they are more commonly called jewel cases. The plastic CD cases determined the final size of the prop and worked well to create a solid pedestal base for the busts.

This project used a variety of recycled materials including aluminum cans, cereal boxes, newspaper and several papier mache techniques.

The Haunted Busts would make a great addition to a haunted library, haunted organ or placed on shelves with some witch jars.


























Complete instructions can be found at:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2067


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Once again Stolloween you astound me. They're beautiful in the perfectly creepy way.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wickedly cool... Now I want to make some for my bookshelves.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I swear you in my head! I was going to make some of those!thanks for the help though


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i was gonna make it a different way but that is genious!...(your welcome in my mind any time )


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are fantastic, Stoll - beautifully detailed and just all around gorgeous.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Absolutely creepy, just perfect for the contest, great work as always!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's really cool! I might just have to make me one o' those!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job you are the master


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks everyone...I forgot to mention in the tutorial but the teeth on these guys were made from popcorn kernels...sort of the use what you got philosophy


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that part wasnt in my mind


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

VERY nice , mind if I ask you what you use on them to seal/water-proof them ?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Again, another awesome job!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn Stolloween......you are a machine...if I made one of those (and it would like no where near as great as yours) it would be a big thing to me....yet you just pop out 3 at a time, and they are always outstanding....great job , as always!!!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

They are beautiful. Awesome work


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

HolyTerror said:


> VERY nice , mind if I ask you what you use on them to seal/water-proof them ?


I usually seal my props with a urethane sealant, basically any product designed to protect wood from the elements can be used to protect papier mache


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

beelce said:


> yet you just pop out 3 at a time, and they are always outstanding....great job , as always!!!


lol, thanks.

Lately I've been building props in multiples of three because as I work on the prop I'm also designing it to be used for future workshops or papier mache classes.

When I design something for a class I always build at least three to make sure the process can be repeated with success and to show variations with each project.

Even though the students will be using the same process there is enough freedom in the design that they can walk away with their own original creation.

Past workshops included the dragons and pumpkins, that is part of the reason why I have built so many.

Currently working on five frogs and three gargoyles for upcoming classes so stay tuned.










Don't worry, I'm making three of the frogs evil and monstrous


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Don't worry, I'm making three of the frogs evil and monstrous


LOL, I was just about to say, I hope they are EVIL frogs:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ah, go ahead and say it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome work. I wish I could be in one of your mache classes.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

always amazed with your talent - keep on sharing!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Awsome, you are truly an artist.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

As with everything you do - I look at the finished project and say to myself - there's no way on the face of the earth I could ever do that. Then I look at your how-to's and see that maybe even I can attempt something like that. You truly are an inspiration and a great teacher. thank you.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Magnifico!!!!!! Truly inspiring and as always a great "How To" as well.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

You are a true master of paper mache.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job! I love the second picture.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good job! But when you said bust I was thinking of something else, that is why I clicked this thread. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Good job! But when you said bust I was thinking of something else, that is why I clicked this thread. LOL


That kind of bust can only be haunted if it's clad with a Playtex Undead Bra


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Once again you have outdone yourself. How many times have you won the Mad Lab contest? Give someone else a chance, ya jerk


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome job stoll, you do very nice paper work.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

STOLL do you ever sleep? 

Again great work man!!


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

I swear to god I can't praise your greatness enough.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Once again, FANTASTIC, Stoll! As is the How-To on your website! I'm inspired again.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

You make those look so simple in the tutorial, well, except for the face details. I still don't think I could do that. But the rest is actually do-able. I may try something like that some year, when I need them. The tutorial is so great, simple and easy to understand. Thanks for sharing those. And I agree...I wish I could attend one, or many, of your classes.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I finished my haunted busts thanks to your How-To. Though I am proud of them, I realize they don't compare to your's. Regardless, I wanted to show off my finished project. And thanks to Stolloween and all the others who take the time to share their knowledge and creativity.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice job !!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks. They really were a lot of fun to do. We're doing a fireplace scene in our haunt and Stolloween's haunted busts seemed perfect for it.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

They're very impressive!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

tot13 said:


> I finished my haunted busts thanks to your How-To. Though I am proud of them, I realize they don't compare to your's. Regardless, I wanted to show off my finished project. And thanks to Stolloween and all the others who take the time to share their knowledge and creativity.


The busts turned out wonderful, they look great and I love the fact that they are original and your own designs...great work and thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Why can't I open the "How to"??

VERY nice work. I am still trying to figure out the formula for the mache and finishing mache.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

All Hail The Great and Powerful Stolloween!!!


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

I started this project tonight. I began 4 busts with the CD case bases and 4 with DVD case bases for some larger ones. I've just layered the balloons in paper mache and tomorrow I'll make the templates for the skulls. 

I admit, the templates are the most intimidating part for me. I wish there were an actual print out pattern online. I'm just afraid I'm gonna screw it up at this point right after it's gone so well so far. I reall REALLY want to make this work because I sooo want to do the demon reapers as well. I can't believe I'm stressed out over it. lol I wish I were close enough to take the workshops.

Anyway, I'll take my time tomorrow and do my best to try and get the look that I want. I hope they turn out well! I've wanted to try this for months and just now got the nerve to do it. Ususally if I don't have precise measured out directions I can't do it. I've been working hard on this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dragon, take a look at this link on Stolloween's site. It's not a print-out template but it does show you how to make a face template using an existing skull.

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209

I keep thinking Stoll actually provided a printable template somewhere, but I could be thinking of something else.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, found his printable templates for the little skull ornaments he did.

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=1013


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, found his printable templates for the little skull ornaments he did.
> 
> http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=1013


Roxy would make a good Mod!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Roxy would make a good Mod!


LOL, don't give anyone ideas!:googly:

I knew I'd seen those templates somewhere.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They are probably already got you a mod shirt already. You just don't know about it yet.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

beastin, i want to make them, but idk if i have the time


----------



## gozarca2 (Oct 9, 2009)

*reply*

i'm new, but damn, i can't believe that comes from mache, this guy is crazy good. you should be working in the movies or something...or your own tv show, on DIY or something...

Pat


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

We are going to be doing the Grim Grinning Ghosts this year, and I was wondering how I was going to create a stable base for the busts. I think I just found one... thanks! Amazing work, by the way!


----------



## racerpak (Jul 17, 2012)

Admired your work for quite awhile - just OUTSTANDING!!!!!!


----------



## scaretome1031 (Feb 21, 2013)

*I love these*

im just learning mask molding just a beginner but love your work


----------

